# preferred stone holders?



## mille162 (Dec 17, 2016)

I've been just using a towel to hold my stones, would like a more stable set-up and wondering what everyone's favorite stone holders are.

The rubber design one I would think would do the best job of clamping down on the stones and holding secure (as a design example: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000DD21Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20) 

I don't have a sink that could be used with a bridge, so the stones are sharpened on my kitchen table. 

any particular features that stand out as important (adjustable elevation/angle, extra wide, integrated water basin, etc)...?


----------



## cheflivengood (Dec 17, 2016)

the one from jki is by far my fav, only one screw to mess with


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 17, 2016)

I suggest the suehiro deluxe stone holder with stone bridge and a hotel pan that's either 2.5" or 4" deep (I use the half size, but full size can work too). 






You can get the holder and bridge at JKI (https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/sharpening-accessories), and it's pretty easy to find metal or plastic hotel pans online or at kitchenware retailers


----------



## K813zra (Dec 17, 2016)

I like the suehiro as well. I use the stone holder and a plastic serving tray to avoid making a mess of the counter.


----------



## brianh (Dec 17, 2016)

I have exact same setup as tj and it's great.


----------



## cheflivengood (Dec 17, 2016)

aka we all copy JON haha


----------



## brianh (Dec 17, 2016)

Haha yes!


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 17, 2016)

This has been a nice change up for me. Squeezing instead of screwing


----------



## larrybard (Dec 17, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> This has been a nice change up for me. Squeezing instead of screwing



I won't quote you on that, outside of the original, narrow context.


----------



## Krassi (Dec 17, 2016)

we are talking about stoneholders! who would think something different? 

I also use the Suehiro and all the screwing with it is a bit annoying.. so that red one looks interesting.


----------



## hien (Dec 17, 2016)

i stole a bar mat from the bartender. it works great, hold the stone and dirty water.


----------



## panda (Dec 17, 2016)

Suehiro offers just two end rubber blocks without the rail that I prefer using. 'small holder' from cktg


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 17, 2016)

You don't need to tighten the screw on the suehiro I leave it almost totally unscrewed and adjust .. it's pretty solid. The one Jon sells with the diamond set I take to work, it's good too but those double screws ... 

-_-


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 17, 2016)

With the Suehiro you can also get the packaged set at JKI which includes the adjustable stone holder, the two smaller holders (can also adjust the larger one) and a tray which prevents making a mess all over the place (if not using a stone bridge setup).

For keeping things stationary I've recently switched from the nonslip cupboard liner mats cut to size, to a generic silicone mat (like a silpat) I got at Costco. I like that it's waterproof and that a three pack cost less than one of the original silpat (I'm sharpening on the thing, not baking so don't mind using a generic product). Time will tell how it holds up


----------



## bennyprofane (Dec 17, 2016)

I also have the stone holder but I really prefer this non-slip natural rubber base made from caoutchouc: 

https://translate.google.com/transl...=https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01C5TC7NG/

It's rock solid and just much more comfortable to use than my stone holder.


----------



## daveb (Dec 17, 2016)

Another Suehiro from JKI. And the Cambro hotel pan. I keep the "lip" on the away side up to hold the stone, and keep it down on the near side for a bit of an incline. At my age the single screw works best.

Badger must be even older.


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 17, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> This has been a nice change up for me. Squeezing instead of screwing


The non-screw action seems reasonable (despite the jokes) but from your photo, it looks as though it's all metal. Is that correct? No rubber for stone or underneath? Guess one can always easily add a non-slip base and some protection for the stone.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 17, 2016)

Suehiro deluxe.


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 18, 2016)

Marek07 said:


> The non-screw action seems reasonable (despite the jokes) but from your photo, it looks as though it's all metal. Is that correct? No rubber for stone or underneath? Guess one can always easily add a non-slip base and some protection for the stone.



Haha, i could hear myself lobbing it up for everyone to smash down as I typed it... you're all welcome. 

The red is a pvc, rubbery thing and is very solid on surface top. It looks identical to the JNS one. One caveat, I get a little nervous with longer jnats, I just can't think that those pressures under the extra tension does them any good. 

So - convenient as hell but could turn your prized suita into fingerstones.


----------



## K813zra (Dec 18, 2016)

I just saw a post on a razor forum where a fellow cuts out his own stone holders or rather stone place mats from hard rubber horse mats. That would make for a great travel holder that would slip in my knife bag, I might have to try that.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 18, 2016)

tjangula said:


> With the Suehiro you can also get the packaged set at JKI which includes the adjustable stone holder, the two smaller holders (can also adjust the larger one) and a tray which prevents making a mess all over the place (if not using a stone bridge setup).
> 
> For keeping things stationary I've recently switched from the nonslip cupboard liner mats cut to size, to a generic silicone mat (like a silpat) I got at Costco. I like that it's waterproof and that a three pack cost less than one of the original silpat (I'm sharpening on the thing, not baking so don't mind using a generic product). Time will tell how it holds up



I buy nonslip from the dollar store, is the silpat still cheaper?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 18, 2016)

These silpat equivalents cost $15+tax for 3 at Costco, so not cheap compared to the roll of cabinet liner mat which can be cut to size. I also saw a PC branded one at Superstore ($15 for 1), and I think the real silpat is about $25-40 each depending where you go. 

As a plus though, these are a bit larger (about 11x16) than what I'd cut from the cabinet liner and waterproof, so less messy. I guess another plus is I have an extra I could use for baking if I really wanted, but would probably buy the real silpat for that.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 18, 2016)

wet towel, no cost...and works perfectly well


----------



## preizzo (Dec 19, 2016)

Wet towel here also


----------



## jljohn (Dec 19, 2016)

I use a wet towel, and I have often wondered--will I still need to use a wet towel under a stone holder, or are they grippy enough not to slip. If not, what's the advantage of using one other than height?


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 19, 2016)

jljohn said:


> I use a wet towel, and I have often wondered--will I still need to use a wet towel under a stone holder, or are they grippy enough not to slip. If not, what's the advantage of using one other than height?


I don't really mind what is underneath but definitely want good grip. A consistent working height is an underrated advantage. IMO, it helps achieve more consistent angles when sharpening - that's why I use holders with everything except my Khao Men which is plenty tall by itself. And to get the best grip, I most often will use a non-slip mat (or cloth) under the holder, probably because my holders are cheap generics.


----------



## jljohn (Dec 20, 2016)

Marek07 said:


> I don't really mind what is underneath but definitely want good grip. A consistent working height is an underrated advantage. IMO, it helps achieve more consistent angles when sharpening - that's why I use holders with everything except my Khao Men which is plenty tall by itself. And to get the best grip, I most often will use a non-slip mat (or cloth) under the holder, probably because my holders are cheap generics.



I definitely agree about height! I usually wrap a wet towel around the stone I'm not using, and put the one I am using on top of that. It really helps having it elevated.


----------



## skewed (Dec 21, 2016)

jljohn said:


> I use a wet towel, and I have often wondered--will I still need to use a wet towel under a stone holder, or are they grippy enough not to slip. If not, what's the advantage of using one other than height?



I used a wet towel for a couple years before getting a simple two screw holder (Woodcraft ~$18). Most of the time I don't use a towel underneath only when using porous stones that leak a lot. Height off of the table giving knuckle clearance is the main reason I use one but personally I also like the added height due to it being more comfortable.


----------



## Matus (Dec 21, 2016)

Suehiro deluxe - JKI has it with a very practical plastic tray. In EU it can be had from finetools. It is very stable, large, has only one screw. I had mine since 2 or 3 years - looks and works like new.


----------



## gregcss (Dec 26, 2016)

I've only used the one screw holder from JKI. It's great, other than the strong rubber smell which seems to have weakened a bit in over the last couple months. Consider the sink bridge too. I think it's great.


----------

